# nouvel ipod c'est pour quand ?



## miaou (21 Juillet 2006)

je désire acheter l'ipod video . mais c'est la question que je me pose. que me conseillez vous ?  . Dois plonger dès maintenant ou attendre un peu  (  je ne  suis pas  à 2 ou 3 mois prés.) merci


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (21 Juillet 2006)

miaou a dit:
			
		

> je désire acheter l'ipod video . mais c'est la question que je me pose. que me conseillez vous ?  . Dois plonger dès maintenant ou attendre un peu  (  je ne  suis pas  à 2 ou 3 mois prés.) merci



je vois pas steve l'annoncer a la WWDC (spécial développeur et LEOPARD powa) .. donc


----------



## le_magi61 (21 Juillet 2006)

Peut etre en septembre, ou alors mardi prochain, pourquoi pas... 

Serieusement, personne ne sait, mais je ne pense pas qu'ils vont sortir un nouvel iPod avec septembre, peut etre plus tard


----------



## noche84 (22 Juillet 2006)

Même avis... Octobre-Novembre... Histoire de tenter de booster les ventes pour les fêtes de fin d'années avec un super produit du meilleur lecteur MP3 jamais conçu 

( Rha ces Keynotes me manquent, je compense en parlant comme lui )


----------



## miaou (22 Juillet 2006)

merci à tous pour vos réponses
c'est bien  ce que craignais . donc je suis toujours dans l'incertitude mais bof dans la vie il y a plus grave que ça


----------



## WebOliver (22 Juillet 2006)

Je vois un nouvel iPod deux semaines avant l'AE...


----------



## Ludo67 (22 Juillet 2006)

Jle verrai bien comme sa le prochain ipod...


----------



## divoli (22 Juillet 2006)

Surtout pas, Ludo, plus c'est petit et plus il y a de problèmes...


----------



## Ludo67 (22 Juillet 2006)

divoli a dit:
			
		

> Surtout pas, Ludo, plus c'est petit et plus il y a de problèmes...



héhé


----------



## dubman (22 Juillet 2006)

Moi je dit pas d'ipod avant novembre 2007. Et ce sera un nano
Et ammorcant ainsi la disparition de shuffle par la meme occasion


----------



## bompi (23 Juillet 2006)

dubman a dit:
			
		

> Moi je dit pas d'ipod avant novembre *2007*.


Ouh ... c'est tardif ...


----------



## elfanor (24 Juillet 2006)

a mon avis la revision des ipod commencera vers septembre octobre pou s'achever debut decembre, un peu comme l'an dernier.


mais je m'inquiete du prochain ipod video, je vois pas comment les ingenieur vont pouvoir trouver un produit revolutionnaire sans de gros compromis tel que la mediocrité du revetement de l'ecran.

d'autant plus que le prochain ipodvideos aura surement un widescreen, ca m'inquiete beaucoup.


et je dit ca parceque apple va avoir besoin d'un nouveaux produit revolutionnaire pour doper ses ventes, parceque en ce moment les ventes ipod stagne un peu...


moi j'opte pour l'iphone ca me parait une exellente idée de convaincre des gens qui ne sont pas trés apple a aller vers des produit apple.

a la base tout les switcher ou presque on switché grace a l'ipod en quelquesorte...


enfin c'est un avis comme un autr:love:e...
mathias


----------



## xanderfromtheblock (2 Août 2006)

Entieremment tactile  !! avec mode vertical ou horizontal (pour matter les videos...)

Avec peut etre le wifi... un telephone dedans... qui sait...


----------



## chounim (3 Août 2006)

xanderfromtheblock a dit:
			
		

> Avec peut etre le wifi... un telephone dedans... qui sait...



J'preferai que l'iPod reste un truc qui fait de la musqie et se transforme pas en téléphone truc en plus x4 plus vite...

j'veux un iPodcast a la rigueur...donc avec le wifi, mais bon...et j'veux un iPhone qui téléphone, et qui est beau. voila


----------



## noche84 (3 Août 2006)

Ouep... Perso j'ai quelques doutes sur la solidité d'une machine transportable avec disque dur... C'est quand même fort fragile. ( j'ai eu une clé USB avec HD, ça a tenu 8 mois... )

Je préfèrerais que l'iPod reste iPod ( transportable avec disque dur certe... Mais pas autant balotté qu'un GSM quand même )

Et que le nano trouve un frère/fils en l'iPhone... mémoire flash, robuste ( car avec clapet pour protéger l'écran... hé hé.

Appareil photo, baladeur, wifi et bluethoot... Voila ce qu'il me faut


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (4 Août 2006)

noche84 a dit:
			
		

> Ouep... Perso j'ai quelques doutes sur la solidit&#233; d'une machine transportable avec disque dur... C'est quand m&#234;me fort fragile. ( j'ai eu une cl&#233; USB avec HD, &#231;a a tenu 8 mois... )
> 
> Je pr&#233;f&#232;rerais que l'iPod reste iPod ( transportable avec disque dur certe... Mais pas autant balott&#233; qu'un GSM quand m&#234;me )
> 
> ...



rah imaginez un iphone ichat mobile qui permet d'appeler ces contact ichat (et autres car le protocole ou je sais pas quoi sera dor&#233;navant ouvert) des que l'on est pret d'un point Wifi, pareil pour le tchat et avec un synchro super easy avec mail et carnet d'adresse ... un design apple et tout :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (4 Août 2006)

Je suis sûrement en retard d'une guerre, mais il y a je pense une nouvelle pub pour l'iPod


----------



## iteeth (15 Août 2006)

En effet elle date du siècle dernier...


----------



## yret (18 Août 2006)

iteeth a dit:
			
		

> En effet elle date du siècle dernier...



ce qui n'est pas du tout le cas de ta réponse !  :rateau:


----------



## p4bl0 (21 Août 2006)

miaou a dit:
			
		

> je désire acheter l'ipod video . mais c'est la question que je me pose. que me conseillez vous ?  . Dois plonger dès maintenant ou attendre un peu  (  je ne  suis pas  à 2 ou 3 mois prés.) merci


Je suis dans le m&#234;me cas que toi, sauf que mon iPod 4G &#224; rendu l'&#226;me (le DD est die).

Alors moi je suis au jour pr&#232;s, j'attend d'avoir les sous et je fonce, m&#234;me si le lendemain ou le soir m&#234;me sort un nouveau iPod je m'en fou mais il m'en faut un...
Vivre sans musique d&#232;s que je quitte mon Mac c'est difficile !! 
En plus j'ai de la philo cette ann&#233;e (je rentre ne terminal) et je fais quoi moi en philo si je peux pas &#233;couter de musique  (je plaisante) !!


----------



## Pharmacos (21 Août 2006)

truk2oof a dit:
			
		

> En plus j'ai de la philo cette année (je rentre ne terminal) et je fais quoi moi en philo si je peux pas écouter de musique  (je plaisante) !!


 
Ben tu ecoutes le cours       

Sinon avec tout les ipod sur le refurb, la réduction étudiantes ?????????

Une envie de vider les stocks ??????? Pour vendre un new ipod qui va sortir fin de l'année ????


----------



## divoli (21 Août 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Je vois un nouvel iPod deux semaines avant l'AE...



Ah, je vois que notre ami WebO a renouvelé son matériel.


----------



## xao85 (24 Août 2006)

Moi j'espère qu'il restera aussi compact que celui d'en ce moment(tient dans la poche)et non qu'il se transforme en archos enorme!


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2006)

Ben moi ce que j'aimerais, c'est qu'apple nous sorte un Ipod avec une autonomie correcte (par ce l&#224;, elle est lamentable) et une coque qui ne se raye pas, genre une coque m&#233;tallique. En dehors de &#231;a, le reste me semble bien superflu.
Par ce que pas d'Ipod pour moi tant que ces d&#233;fauts ne seront pas corrig&#233;.


----------



## xao85 (24 Août 2006)

L'autonomie de mon 60Go tiens presque deux films!!! Et puis si tu fais attention &#224; ton ipod tu n'auras que des rayures superficielles!


----------



## divoli (24 Août 2006)

pithiviers a dit:
			
		

> Ben moi ce que j'aimerais, c'est qu'apple nous sorte un Ipod avec une autonomie correcte (par ce là, elle est lamentable) et une coque qui ne se raye pas, genre une coque métallique. En dehors de ça, le reste me semble bien superflu.
> Par ce que pas d'Ipod pour moi tant que ces défauts ne seront pas corrigé.



Une coque en alu, tiens. Par contre, cela risque de faire grimper le prix de la bête en conséquence. :rateau:


----------



## otop (27 Août 2006)

salut , moi j'ai une petite question , ou plutot un avis &#224; vous demander , est-ce que vous pensez que la prochaine version de l'ipod sera capable de lire du divx???

je ne vois pas pourquoi Apple ne soutiendrait pas ce format sachant que la moiti&#233; (si ce n'est plus) des gens qui ont un ordinateur ont tous encod&#233; un ou 2 divx , et quelquepart c'est le pendant vid&#233;o du MP3.


----------



## Bison (28 Août 2006)

Parce qu'Apple pousse le H264... Divx ? Ou&#233; bof... J'arrive pas &#224; regarder un film et &#224; marcher droit en m&#234;me temps. M&#234;me bourr&#233;.


----------



## otop (28 Août 2006)

> Parce qu'Apple pousse le H264... Divx ? Oué bof.



Ok je suis d'accord apple ne jure que par le h.264 mais a la meme époque lors du lancement de l'ipod apple soutenait le AAC , je ne pense pas que l'ipod aurait fait le meme carton si il ne lisait pas le mp3. Et honnetemnt je ne vois pas comment la mise a jour de l'ipodvideo pourrait fonctionner si il ne lit pas le dixx ou le xvid (pour ma part le xvid c'est le meilleur codec que je prefere).

En fait est-ce que vous pensez que ce serait possible qu'apple soutienne le divx ???



> J'arrive pas à regarder un film et à marcher droit en même temps. Même bourré.



putain il est 8h33


----------



## Toumak (29 Août 2006)

nouveaux iPod mardi ?
c'est en tous cas ce que pense Macrumors


----------



## otop (29 Août 2006)

o&#233;&#233;&#233;&#233;

avec le lendemain ou la veille la pr&#233;sentation du zune de microsoft et le 14 la conference nintendo.

Ils sont tous attendus au tournant (surtout apple ils ont inter&#232;t &#224; ne pas se rater)


----------



## mariachi (13 Septembre 2006)

Hier est donc sorti le nouveau Shufle, le nouveau nano et une version 80Go du vidéo :love: 

 nouveau design pour les 2 premiers et rien de neuf pour le troisième  

Je table sans trops me mouiller malgrés la météo locale pour un Ipod Vidéo finition Alu pour Noël
Franchement je vois pas Apple laisser trainer l'ipod Vidéo avec un look aussi anachronique par apport aux 2 premiers

Pour le reste écran 16/9, tactile fonction Pda téléphone ect ect je vous laisse vous éclater sur les supositions, espoirs déçus ect ect...

Perso je ne veux pas d'Iphone je vois pas Apple aler vers un truc qu'ils on testé et ou le test à retourné "kork ERROR!"
Par contre un iNewton c'est quand il veux iPapy franchement depuis que Palm ne fait plus de vrais PDA il y a un gros manque sur le marché


----------



## tyler_d (13 Septembre 2006)

mariachi a dit:


> Hier est donc sorti le nouveau Shufle, le nouveau nano et une version 80Go du vidéo :love:
> 
> nouveau design pour les 2 premiers et rien de neuf pour le troisième
> 
> ...



je suis d'accord, et j'espère que tu as raison, parce que mon 3G est à bout de souffle, et passer au 5G maintenant...

mais quand ? avant noel, alors que le 5G vient d'etre mis à jour ? (bon apple à récement fait le coup avec les imac (juin 05 puis maj intel sept 05...))

et si le produit n'avait pas été pret à temps, ou bien si finalement apple n'a pas envie de lancer un produit au cout de production trop élevé alors que l'ipod actuel se vend toujours suffisament bien ???

j'ai lu quelqu'un parler d'une nouvelle keynote le 25/09? c'est quoi ? une rumeur ?


----------



## Kir Kanos (13 Septembre 2006)

c'est une pr&#233;sentation lors de la photokina donc a priori rien &#224; voir avec de nouveaux iPod Video

et pis c'est pas Steve Jobs qui pr&#233;tendait que c'&#233;tait ridicule de regarder des films sur un &#233;cran petit (4") ?
je ne trouve aucun int&#233;r&#234;t pour un iPod Video qui ne lirait que du MPEG4 ou du H264 ou des films achet&#233;s hors de prix sur le iTunes Stores... Archos le fait bien mieux en lisant 98% des codecs existants...


----------



## yret (13 Septembre 2006)

on peut donc fermer ici et poursuivre dans "réagissez"...


----------

